# Pumps



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm looking for a new pump for my aquarium, 180g, 27" external overflow, 1.5" BeanAnimal drain system. I'll have 5' of vertical and 4' of horizontal on the 1" return I'm planning on doing.

I'm seriously considering the waveline pumps, heard good things about them.

Anyone have them or use something different they are happy with? Silent is my priority.

Thanks.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Vertex V-6 now available at:
http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=658


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Flameangel said:


> Vertex V-6 now available at:
> http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=658


Nice pump, bit pricey.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

PaulF757 said:


> Nice pump, bit pricey.


I'm sure you can find other brand just as close to this but cheaper.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

PaulF757 said:


> Nice pump, bit pricey.


Quiet = pricey. If quietness is a priority you aren't going to find bargains that is for sure. Check out Eheims and Tunzes (i have Tunze Silence pumps and they are dead silent). The V6 is on my radar for an upgrade to the Tunze... Just waiting for notes from the field before any revamps.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1!!!

For a proven market segment, stick w/AC pumps. The better DC pumps are double the Vertex V-6 at the same flow rate. For the rebranded Chinese pumps, ReefOctopus Diablo 2nd Gen is what I would recommend and will be out later in the year. I've had issues w/the 1st gen Diablo DC pumps and I had a replacement in a week...superior customer service compared to the others.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

You do get good deals on Amazon.ca on pumps n aquarium products.


----------



## sorrenson (Nov 21, 2013)

There is deals at amazon but make sure is sold by amazon otherwise shipping is stupid..I got a lifeguard R440104 quiet one 4000 for $ 85 at amazon.ca with free shipping

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B000256E76/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Its 185 at big als..


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the info, I've decided to go with a jebao wavelike dc12000.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

PaulF757 said:


> Thanks for all the info, I've decided to go with a jebao wavelike dc12000.


Paul,please write your review of this pump.Thanks alot.

Flame


----------



## sorrenson (Nov 21, 2013)

*jedco pump*

That looks like a nice piece , I was looking at the 9000 . where are you getting it

Reefsupply has it for 170 which seems really cheap but I know nothing about them

http://www.reefsupplycanada.com/jebao-dc12000-controllable-pump/


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

PaulF757 said:


> Thanks for all the info, I've decided to go with a jebao wavelike dc12000.


 Glad to see you made it in on the buy ! Hope our decision to go with the DC12000 is a good one.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

PaulF757 said:


> Thanks for all the info, I've decided to go with a jebao wavelike dc12000.


Perhaps this will give you how much it really is priced at:
http://www.reefshops.com/index.php?...Jebao+DC12000&dispatch=search.results&x=4&y=9


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Flameangel said:


> Paul,please write your review of this pump.Thanks alot.
> 
> Flame


will do, for sure, just need to get this tank up and going.


----------

